# Majain Buu VS The Hulk



## Superrazien (May 14, 2008)

Majain Buu stage 3 (w/ Gohan, Goten, Trunks, and Piccolo) VS War Hulk


----------



## Zaelapolopollo (May 15, 2008)

Speed edg eto Buu.
Regen edge to Buu.
Energy projection to Buu.
War Hulk has massive strength but it will be useless due to Buu's powerset.


----------



## Violent Man (May 15, 2008)

No real way of putting either down. Although Buu could possibly absorb or transmute him.


----------



## Dark Ascendant (May 15, 2008)

What _would_ Hulk flavored candy taste like?


----------



## Kuya (May 15, 2008)

Hulk could try and land a thunderclap.

Other then that, stalemate? Can't really put down a Hulk that humiliated Juggs. Buu's regen and speed are gonna be irritating, although Hulk has tagged fighter's who are FTL.


----------



## Graham Aker (May 15, 2008)

Hulk can't move at ftl though, not even close, he can react however.

Anyway, Buu could just absorb him. There's not much he can do. Now if this is WWH, it'll be a Hulk victory. If he chooses to let all the energy inside his body out, which is equivalent to a supernovae, I doubt Buu could regenerate from that.


----------



## SSJKrillin (May 15, 2008)

turns him into candy or absorbs.


RAPE


----------



## Endless Mike (May 15, 2008)

War Hulk, do you mean the one who had Celestial Technology and was one of Apocalypse's horsemen?

BTW, the Hulk has resisted transmutation before


----------



## CrazyMoronX (May 15, 2008)

Of course he has resisted transmutation, he's from Marvel! 

WWH gets absorbed. Maybe he can resist being turned into candy (although I doubt it), but he will get absorbed. Piccolo got absorbed and he was fused with the god of DBZ's earth.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (May 15, 2008)

This isn't WWH, it's War Hulk. You know, the guy who beat the living shit out of Juggernant and has Celestial tech? No form of Buu is really going to fuck with him.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 2, 2009)

Sorry for the necro but I was reading the OBD character profile of The fucking Hulk and look what I read 

Notable OBD Victories: - Super Buu w/Gohan absorbed (Dragon Ball Z) (amped War Hulk however)

7 people giving Super Buu the victory

Don't fuck with me this wasn't a victory for WWH, the OBD is clearly biased towards this guy. Get the facts straight.


----------



## Norrin04 (Jun 2, 2009)

CrazyMoronX said:


> Of course he has resisted transmutation, he's from Marvel!
> 
> WWH gets absorbed. Maybe he can resist being turned into candy (although I doubt it), but he will get absorbed. Piccolo got absorbed and he was fused with the *god of DBZ's earth*.



You act like that's impressive.


----------



## Kind of a big deal (Jun 2, 2009)

It's not power-level wise but rather about magic. Said God of Earth created dragonballs that grant wishes. That's still impressive. Piccolo and Kami are magicians as well as fighters, you would expect them to have more resistance against Buu's magic but seemingly they don't. Not even Dabura for that matter.


----------



## Zzyzx (Jun 2, 2009)

If buu turned hulk into a coffee bean could he do what the Vegeta+Goku combo did and still slap him around.


----------



## Federer (Jun 2, 2009)

War Hulk doesn't have enough feats. But he stopped the unstoppable Juggernaut. 

War Hulk simply wins, because he's awesome like that.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 2, 2009)

Carloseh said:


> Sorry for the necro but I was reading the OBD character profile of The fucking Hulk and look what I read
> 
> Notable OBD Victories: - Super Buu w/Gohan absorbed (Dragon Ball Z) (amped War Hulk however)
> 
> ...



People were saying Buu would win before it was pointed out that it was *War Hulk * (who smacked Juggernaut about) and not World War Hulk.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 2, 2009)

War Hulk is too much.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 2, 2009)

Graham Aker said:


> Hulk can't move at ftl though, not even close, he can react however.
> 
> Anyway, Buu could just absorb him. There's not much he can do. Now if this is WWH, it'll be a Hulk victory. If he chooses to let all the *energy inside his body out, which is equivalent to a supernovae*, I doubt Buu could regenerate from that.



Where and when was this stated?


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 2, 2009)

Gaelek_13 said:


> People were saying Buu would win before it was pointed out that it was *War Hulk * (who smacked Juggernaut about) and not World War Hulk.



But still only one guy said that and they still gave him the fight at the OBD wiki, pretty biased if you ask me.


----------



## Whip Whirlwind (Jun 2, 2009)

Dark Ascendant said:


> What _would_ Hulk flavored candy taste like?





Anyways, as much as i love the big green guy, i dont see how he could win this. 

Hulk may have him in strength, and could probably endure a shitload, i think buu would win in the end.


----------



## Aokiji (Jun 2, 2009)

War Hulk throws him into the sun. :WOW


----------



## Spencer_Gator (Jun 2, 2009)

Buu wins by turning him into candy


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 2, 2009)

Carloseh said:


> Sorry for the necro but I was reading the OBD character profile of The fucking Hulk and look what I read
> 
> Notable OBD Victories: - Super Buu w/Gohan absorbed (Dragon Ball Z) (amped War Hulk however)
> 
> ...


You might wanna read the first 10 posts again since only 3 out-right said Hulk would lose and one of them is a troll to boot. Nerdrage when ya gets the facts straight.


----------



## Berserkhawk z (Jun 2, 2009)

Aokiji said:


> War Hulk throws him into the sun. :WOW



Just try grabbing Buu he's squishy :WOW

But honestly i can't see the Hulk putting Buu down his regen's too much, where as absorbing the Hulk might Work.

Or how about blowing up the planet, how long can Hulk survive in space?


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 2, 2009)

What is it with everybody misspelling DBZ names?


----------



## Fang (Jun 2, 2009)

The more important question is why haven't you added Avatar wank in what your against.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 2, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> You might wanna read the first 10 posts again since only 3 out-right said Hulk would lose and one of them is a troll to boot. Nerdrage when ya gets the facts straight.



Alright now count the ones that gave Hulk the victory.

not as much as Buu's ones.

Srsly dude, I give a darn if Majin buu beats The Hulk, I just wanted to prove that the OBD is really biased.

Please reed the first 10 fucking posts and tell me how many gave Hulk the match?

Edit hulk's page on the OBD wiki, that's all you have to do.


----------



## Kamen Rider Godzilla (Jun 2, 2009)

Doesn't matter how many people say a certain character could win, it's about the case laid out for them.


----------



## Deleted member 45015 (Jun 2, 2009)

Carloseh said:


> But still only one guy said that and they still gave him the fight at the OBD wiki, pretty biased if you ask me.



Maybe because it was written by people who knew full well that fanboy bias aside War Hulk would toss Buu in to the nearest sun? 

If 100 people said that Itachi would beat Galactus, that doesn't mean that Itachi would beat Galactus, it just means 100 people are either very stupid, know nothing about Galactus or are fanboys or some bizzare combo of the three.

Instead of moaning instead state _why_ Super Buu can beat War Hulk with proper reasoning instead of going "You're wrong! You're wrong!" without providing any evidence to the contrary.


----------



## CrazyMoronX (Jun 2, 2009)

1. War Hulk didn't harm Juggernaut, didn't slap him around, and really didn't do anything to him other than toss him then threaten him with a sword. Scary.

2. Just because Hulk resisted transmutation once doesn't mean he can resist magical transmutation on the level of Buu.

3. Old thread is old.

4. Tired fight is tired.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 2, 2009)

Another thread I sort of raged at was Galactus vs. Broly. While I understand that Galactus would *most likely* win, his only quantifiable bust is an AoE attack that took out 3 star systems.  People here were using his Universe busting feat, which is null because he used the UN.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 2, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Another thread I sort of raged at was Galactus vs. Broly. While I understand that Galactus would *most likely* win, his only quantifiable bust is an AoE attack that took out 3 star systems.  People here were using his Universe busting feat, which is null because he used the UN.





> While I understand that Galactus would *most likely* win





> Galactus would *most likely* win






:rofl

[YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lb8fWUUXeKM[/YOUTUBE]

"Most likely."  More like Galactus will win.


----------



## Marche (Jun 2, 2009)

Carloseh said:


> Sorry for the necro but I was reading the OBD character profile of The fucking Hulk and look what I read
> 
> Notable OBD Victories: - Super Buu w/Gohan absorbed (Dragon Ball Z) (amped War Hulk however)
> 
> ...



LOL.
SO you bumped a one year old topic for that?


----------



## azngamer87 (Jun 2, 2009)

Good match, but I think buu wins through absorbion.


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 2, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Another thread I sort of raged at was Galactus vs. Broly. While I understand that Galactus *would most likely win*, his only quantifiable bust is an AoE attack that took out 3 star systems. People here were using his Universe busting feat, which is null because he used the UN.


----------



## Deer_Hunter_ (Jun 3, 2009)

Marche said:


> LOL.
> SO you bumped a one year old topic for that?



Yes, so what kid?


----------



## The Saltiest Pizza (Jun 3, 2009)

Carloseh said:


> Yes, so what kid?



Necroing threads are generally frowned upon.


----------



## Terminator (Jun 3, 2009)

Buu can be KO'd and hurt by physical punches. As seen in DBZ, when he fought Veggitto. Vegggito was knocking him around.

Now, imagine fucking Hulk hitting him. Buu would be in a coma probably for the rest of eternity.

BFR. Hulk curbstomps.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 3, 2009)

LMAO at the comments in this thread about Galactus might beating Broly! If not sure what Buu candy ray would do to him since he resisted transmutation in the past and beat Onslaught who was mention to be pretty equal to Herald level. The Hulk will most likely win this.


----------



## Itachi2000 (Jun 3, 2009)

Carloseh said:


> Sorry for the necro but I was reading the OBD character profile of The fucking Hulk and look what I read
> 
> Notable OBD Victories: - Super Buu w/Gohan absorbed (Dragon Ball Z) (amped War Hulk however)
> 
> ...



You do know were using Regular Hulk here not WWH big difference it's like Saiyan saga Goku compared to Majin buu saga Goku


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Instead of laughter, can someone point out an attack Galactus has to end Broly? If a ship was fast enough to escape Galactus's rage explosion that spanned 3 solar systems, I'm pretty sure Broly is.  Other than that feat, he has never quantifiably busted anything larger than a star without the Ultimate Nullifier.  I only think Galactus wins because of the Power Cosmic's transmutation and reality warping abilities.

Oh, and inb4 "he busted galaxies on accident whilst fighting", they said they *thought* that he *might* have destroyed some.


----------



## Norrin04 (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Another thread I sort of raged at was Galactus vs. Broly. While I understand that Galactus would *most likely* win, his only quantifiable bust is an AoE attack that took out 3 star systems.  People here were using his Universe busting feat, which is null because he used the UN.



Might want to mention Galactus did that easily while very weakened he had just escaped from Thanos's machine which was only feeding him enough energy to keep him alive and he still had enough energy to easily bust 3 star systems and kill a watcher all with that one attack.


----------



## Norrin04 (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Instead of laughter, can someone point out an attack Galactus has to end Broly? If a ship was fast enough to escape Galactus's rage explosion that spanned 3 solar systems, I'm pretty sure Broly is.  Other than that feat, he has never quantifiably busted anything larger than a star without the Ultimate Nullifier.  I only think Galactus wins because of the Power Cosmic's transmutation and reality warping abilities.
> 
> Oh, and inb4 "he busted galaxies on accident whilst fighting", they said they *thought* that he *might* have destroyed some.



Really how so considering Broly isn't FTL how would he escape it?


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 3, 2009)

Only because of power cosmic...

Do you have any idea what the power-fucking-cosmic is capable of? Seriously?


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 3, 2009)

Galactus is an Abstract like Death,Infinity and Oblivion.Power Cosmic is on a completely different level than anything Broly can do.Skyfathers can destroy Galaxies and those are below Galactus and Abstracts.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Instead of laughter, can someone point out an attack Galactus has to end Broly? If a ship was fast enough to escape Galactus's rage explosion that spanned 3 solar systems, I'm pretty sure Broly is. Other than that feat, he has never quantifiably busted anything larger than a star without the Ultimate Nullifier. I only think Galactus wins because of the Power Cosmic's transmutation and reality warping abilities.
> 
> Oh, and inb4 "he busted galaxies on accident whilst fighting", they said they *thought* that he *might* have destroyed some.


 

*Spoiler*: __


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> *Spoiler*: __



That's exactly what I was talking about, three star systems.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

You do realize that was a weak Galactus, right? Not even at his full power.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> That's exactly what I was talking about, three star systems.



Which alone is far more impressive than anything any DB character has ever done.  Also, you can cry all you want about Galactus damaging galaxies while fighting, but it happened.

No level of fanwank will ever place any DB character anywhere near Galactus' level.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Which alone is far more impressive than anything any DB character has ever done.  Also, you can cry all you want about Galactus damaging galaxies while fighting, but it happened.
> 
> No level of fanwank will ever place any DB character anywhere near Galactus' level.


Try again? You can in *no way* prove that he busted those galaxies, and you do know who Broly is, right?


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> You do realize that was a weak Galactus, right? Not even at his full power.



Yes, I get that, but I can find nothing larger than that feat for his busting level *without the UN*. And just to head people off at the pass:




that was with the UN.


----------



## Norrin04 (Jun 3, 2009)

You also realize Galactus did that to stop himself from eating all of existence.


----------



## Norrin04 (Jun 3, 2009)

I mean if you want to go by statements,which I remember you doing with Piccolo and Trunks about Broly on MVC,the watcher has stated full power Galactus has enough energy to destroy the universe 10x over,Annihilus was gonna use him to destroy the positive and negative universes in Annihilation,Tiamut tried to make a weapon out of him as well stated as "Celestial renegade (Taimut) constructed a weapon (Galactus)
mighty enough to threaten the entire Space-Time structure of the omniverse"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Try again? You can in *no way* prove that he busted those galaxies, and you do know who Broly is, right?


So, Ravenous' soldier is lying to him when giving his sitrep, eh?


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> So, Ravenous' soldier is lying to him when giving his sitrep, eh?



It's statement, so it doesn't count (much like several other stated feats), sorry.

And to the person who referred to me using quotes on MvC, I was saying that they *don't* count, because Piccolo and Trunks said Broly could destroy the universe, and that there was no way to prove that.

Oh, and he stopped himself from eating all reality in the same comic arc as the one where he had the UN, he was using it to eat everything. Like I said, without the UN, his *actual feats* aren't that impressive as far as destructive capacity goes.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

Of course you realize the UN is a part of Galactus, right?  Your ignorance is amusing.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> Of course you realize the UN is a part of Galactus, right?  Your ignorance is amusing.



No, several times it isn't in his possession, such as here against Abraxas:


He says "As much a part of me as my own heart", but that is, again, only a statement.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

In the Abraxas storyline, the UN is retconned to be part of Galactus, when he recalled it from Abraxas at will.

Initially, he couldn't do the same when Mr. Fantastic threatened Galactus with it back in the 60s, but then this retcon came about.


----------



## Norrin04 (Jun 3, 2009)

Really its not impressive to send out a 3 star system ftl destroying blast with just enough energy to keep him alive huh go figure,show me any dbz character doing anything that destructive while just having enough energy to keep them living.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 3, 2009)

The UN is a part of Galactus, and even without it, he is still more impressive than any Dragon Ball characters.  The three star system destroying attack alone shows more power than anyone in the entire DBverse.  Galactus would spit on Broly. 

So the OBD has a new fanboy who thinks Dragon Ball is the quintessence of power in the fictional world.  I think I'll give you a profile in the wiki.


----------



## MajorThor (Jun 3, 2009)

Eh I like that Hulk guy, he is nice and doesn't afraid of anything.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> It's statement, so it doesn't count (much like several other stated feats), sorry.


...

Do you know what a sitrep is? Annihilus's soldiers have no reason to lie about what Galactus's attack actually did, especially considering the hive mind of the troops in the first place. This isn't like Cell lying about busting the solar system just so he can get a psychological advantage against Goku.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 3, 2009)

Broly is just a Planet Buster really and he is much weaker then Cell's perfect form. If he was that strong then he would never got his ass kick from Gohan and Goten.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

I just said Galactus would beat Broly -_-. And I'm *still* waiting on feats.  As well as this, Trunks and Piccolo had no reason to lie, but it doesn't count because it never happened.

And as far as it being the peak of fictional power, I never claimed anything of the like. You just took a kind of no limits fallacy and a kind of hayman combo there.

Tenchi Muyo, DC, Marvel, Image for starters absolutely rape them.  Hell, TTGL could solo easily.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

How would they have a reason to lie when they have no idea if he could even pull it off? There's nothing to prove that he could even destroy the universe


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> How would they have a reason to lie when they have no idea if he could even pull it off? There's nothing to prove that he could even destroy the universe



How would Annihilus's henchman know?  Trunks and Piccolo can sense the amount of energy he has, which gives them at least a base for their claim, what base did he have?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> I just said Galactus would beat Broly -_-. And I'm *still* waiting on feats.  As well as this, *Trunks and Piccolo had no reason to lie*, but it doesn't count because it never happened.
> 
> And as far as it being the peak of fictional power, I never claimed anything of the like. You just took a kind of no limits fallacy and a kind of hayman combo there.
> 
> Tenchi Muyo, DC, Marvel, Image for starters absolutely rape them.



Well considering they had no Idea whether or not he could do it, yes thier not lying...it's them grasping at straws.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> Well considering they had no Idea whether or not he could do it, yes thier not lying...it's them grasping at straws.



What? Why would they grasp at straws? He's their enemy, why would that make them grasp at straws by saying he had that power? And once again, they could feel how much ki he had, which is at least a base for the claim.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Hellspawn28 said:


> Broly is just a Planet Buster really and he is much weaker then Cell's perfect form. If he was that strong then he would never got his ass kick from Gohan and Goten.



I'm not even going to dignify this with an argument. Broly's feats>>>>>>>SPC feats.

Broly got killed by Gohan+Goten+Trunks (stopped him charging it)+Goku kamehameha, Cell got killed by Extremely weakened Gohan+Goku.  If you don't count Goku for Broly because he was a spirit, it doesn't count for SPC, so he got killed by just extremely weak Gohan.


----------



## Quasar (Jun 3, 2009)

I can't believe there was even an argument that Galactus could beat Broli .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

lol Gohan wasn't weak when he killed Cell. Gohan was weak since he hadn't trained since after the Cell Games, which gave Broly the easy win and was beating the living hell out of Gohan.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> What? Why would they grasp at straws? He's their enemy, why would that make them grasp at straws by saying he had that power? And once again, they could feel how much ki he had, which is at least a base for the claim.



What i'm saying is that it's guesswork, they have no idea what his potential actually is, so they're making a guess.

Edit: How did this venture from Hulk Vs. Buu to whether or not Galactus could own Brolly.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> lol Gohan wasn't weak when he killed Cell. Gohan was weak since he hadn't trained since after the Cell Games, which gave Broly the easy win and was beating the living hell out of Gohan.



Gohan had one arm and the shit beaten out of him -_-. Remember that?


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Before or after he had killed Cell by using his dormant power? He wasn't weak, he had only lost confidence in himself and was hurt from getting in the way of Cell's blast, not thinking at the time.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Gohan had one arm and the shit beaten out of him -_-. Remember that?




The arm because he took the attack for Vegeta.Now a one-handed Gohan vs someone equal to him how do you think this will go? Goku also said he was holding back but so was Cell.

Anyway he said Galactus would beat Brolly thanks to his power cosmic but he does'nt seem to believe Galactus can trump Brolly in destruction which is kind of stupid. Galactus>Skyfather level= Galaxy Busters.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Before or after he had killed Cell by using his dormant power? He wasn't weak, he had only lost confidence in himself and was hurt from getting in the way of Cell's blast, not thinking at the time.



He almost passed out from the blast needed to kill Cell. He had one arm hanging completely useless, this is a fact. So a one armed, bloodied up Gohan overpowered Cell at his peak, no?


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Tranquil Fury said:


> The arm because he took the attack for Vegeta.Now a one-handed Gohan vs someone equal to him how do you think this will go? Goku also said he was holding back but so was Cell.
> 
> Anyway he said Galactus would beat Brolly thanks to his power cosmic but he does'nt seem to believe Galactus can trump Brolly in destruction which is kind of stupid. Galactus>Skyfather level= Galaxy Busters.



Show me Galactus busting a galaxy? Thats like saying every Majin Buu, SSJ3 and Mystic Gohan>Broly, so they are all GB.

And Trunks and Piccolo could feel his Ki, and they've experienced large busters, which is the base for the claim. As far as I can see, Annihilus's henchman had no basis for the claim.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> He almost passed out from the blast needed to kill Cell. He had one arm hanging completely useless, this is a fact. So a one armed, bloodied up Gohan overpowered Cell at his peak, no?


 
Where are you getting that he almost passed out? 

He had unleashed a Kamehameha with one arm and had unleashed his dormant power to defeat Cell, with the help of Vegeta distracting him and Goku cheering him on from Other World.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> Where are you getting that he almost passed out?
> 
> He had unleashed a Kamehameha with one arm and had unleashed his dormant power to defeat Cell, with the help of Vegeta distracting him and Goku cheering him on from Other World.



Because he fell over after teh blast.  And it looks like Vegeta had Trunks's role in the defeat of Broly during the defeat of Cell. Like father like son .


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

That's what you get for using most of your energy to defeat the current villain in the series


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> That's what you get for using most of your energy to defeat the current villain in the series



Exactly what I said .  He was weakened when he did it too, as one handed blasts have been shown weaker than two handed blasts several times in the series.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

He wasn't weakened 

One of his arms was damaged which meant that he only had one arm to use, which doesn't denote to having his power weakened, other than his confidence in beating Cell. 

There was nothing showing that denoted to him being weakened in power.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

Never mind, you were right, up to the point until he had unleashed his dormant power to defeat Cell. 
Link removed


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

I thought so, and Broly took the dormant power of Gohan and Goten, and Broly was restricted from controlling his blast by Trunks.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 3, 2009)

The only thing being that Gohan was weaker than he was during the Cell Games 

That, and PIS kicks in during the movie, which happens a lot during Dragon Ball.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> The only thing being that Gohan was weaker than he was during the Cell Games
> 
> That, and PIS kicks in during the movie, which happens a lot during Dragon Ball.



Indeed. To quote alternate reality:

"Everyone, hurry, we have to give the tiny, tiny, tiny amounts of energy in our bodies to Goku after having the crap beaten out of us repeatedly, and that will somehow give Goku immeasurable power against an unbelievably strong opponent!"


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> How would Annihilus's henchman know?  Trunks and Piccolo can sense the amount of energy he has, which gives them at least a base for their claim, what base did he have?


Because the soldiers have scanners that could tell them that? The quote in the scan proves it beyond a shadow of a doubt: "The Galactus obliteration perimeter encompasses three star systems... ... and does not slow!"

Not only was the scope of the blast enough to encompass three star systems, it possibly enveloped even more that they hadn't measured yet.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Because the soldiers have scanners that could tell them that? The quote in the scan proves it beyond a shadow of a doubt: "The Galactus obliteration perimeter encompasses three star systems... ... and does not slow!"
> 
> Not only was the scope of the blast enough to encompass three star systems, it possibly enveloped even more that they hadn't measured yet.



I'm not arguing that he destroyed three star systems, sorry if you thought I was. I was arguing the 10x universe busting claim.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 3, 2009)

Then why the hell did you ask how Annihilus's soldiers knew what all Big G's attack had destroyed?


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> Then why the hell did you ask how Annihilus's soldiers knew what all Big G's attack had destroyed?



Because you posted that right after someone posted the 10x universe claim, so I assumed you were referring to his post. Sorry.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 3, 2009)

When did this became a Broly vs. Galactus thread?


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

I don't really know... I think it was when I asked for proof that Galactus could out-bust Broly.


----------



## Rashou (Jun 3, 2009)

So... What's this thread about now?


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread is now about:

Everything awesome.


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 3, 2009)

This thread reminds me of the old Vegito vs. Vegito thread. Topic derailments, abound.


----------



## Id (Jun 3, 2009)

Rashou said:


> So... What's this thread about now?



This is about Galactus inability to take down Broli despite leveling down 3 star systems in a weaken state. 

Oh and Majin Buu vs Hulk


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 3, 2009)

I heard Galactus and Phoenix destroyed galaxies when they fought. Also, that soldier wouldn't lie in his report. He has the ship's sensors to tell him what is happening, and sensors only report the data that they pick up. So he isn't confused and he saw the physical evidence. Galactus = galaxy buster.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

Id said:


> This is about Galactus inability to take down Broli despite leveling down 3 star systems in a weaken state.
> 
> Oh and Majin Buu vs Hulk



Hayman much?  I never said he couldn't take out Broly, and if you look at more recent posts I said he could.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 3, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> I heard Galactus and Phoenix destroyed galaxies when they fought. Also, that soldier wouldn't lie in his report. He has the ship's sensors to tell him what is happening, and sensors only report the data that they pick up. So he isn't confused and he saw the physical evidence. Galactus = galaxy buster.



He reported about Galactus destroying 3 star systems, get your facts straight please.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 4, 2009)

So you agree the claim is true then? Perfect. Now show me a feat of Brolly surviving this type of firepower. He dies, IIRC, by being blasted into the sun. Color me unimpressed.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 4, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> So you agree the claim is true then? Perfect. Now show me a feat of Brolly surviving this type of firepower. He dies, IIRC, by being blasted into the sun. Color me unimpressed.



You haven't been following our other conversation have you -_-? I never wanted a who kills who debate, I wanted a who can bust more debate.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 4, 2009)

And Brolly's feats are?


----------



## Abigail (Jun 4, 2009)

Carloseh said:


> Yes, so what kid?


Nice Internet Tough Guy routine.


Trogdor the Burninator said:


> *Hayman much?*  I never said he couldn't take out Broly, and if you look at more recent posts I said he could.


It's Strawman. 


Quasar said:


> I can't believe there was even an argument that Galactus could beat Broli .


True, because he can very easily.


Trogdor the Burninator said:


> You haven't been following our other conversation have you -_-? I never wanted a who kills who debate, I wanted a who can bust more debate.


To bad that's not how fights are decided and Galactus has much better on panel feats.


ScreenXSurfer said:


> And Brolly's feats are?


Actually shown, casual planet buster.


----------



## Spectre (Jun 4, 2009)

Kinda off topic, but I agree with carlosh here. Some OBD victories are decided too quickly without clear confirmation from both sides. 
Look at Uriel vs Stardust.


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 4, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> And Brolly's feats are?



Casual planet buster. And Destroyed/tore apart a Galaxy FTL


----------



## Csdabest (Jun 4, 2009)

Darth Nihilus said:


> lol Gohan wasn't weak when he killed Cell. Gohan was weak since he hadn't trained since after the Cell Games, which gave Broly the easy win and was beating the living hell out of Gohan.



They didnt even kill Broly. The Sun killed him. they simply moved his power spear into the Sun


----------



## Marche (Jun 4, 2009)

Csdabest said:


> They didnt even kill Broly. The Sun killed him. they simply moved his power spear into the Sun



Actually,if you go back and look he actualy imploded when he screamed kakorat(spelling?) in space.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

Csdabest said:


> They didnt even kill Broly. The Sun killed him. they simply moved his power spear into the Sun


 
That was pretty obvious to see from watching him hit the sun and disintegrating after watching his heart burst


----------



## Vault (Jun 4, 2009)

Csdabest said:


> Casual planet buster. And *Destroyed/tore apart a Galaxy FTL*



What


----------



## Fenix (Jun 4, 2009)

Narcissus said:


> So the OBD has a new fanboy who thinks Dragon Ball is the quintessence of power in the fictional world.  I think I'll give you a profile in the wiki.



Nobody cares about that, but that's still low, you crazy orange


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 4, 2009)

Csdabest said:


> Casual planet buster. *And Destroyed/tore apart a Galaxy FTL*



Please provide a link.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 4, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Please provide a link.



It's the first 11 seconds of the movie... and go read my thread on his busting in the meta battledome here:
Link removed
For more info.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 4, 2009)

You failed to mention he did it hundreds of thousands of years prior to the beginning of the series. You also failed to explain just how he destroyed the galaxy. The galaxy was dying from the center and expanding outward towards the rim. Either Brolly moved trillions of _c_ to move back and forth, while being able to give off upwards to 10^60 joules _per second_ of energy, or he didn't destroy it and something else did. Secondly, you have to explain the inconsistency that Gohan, a star buster high end, could destroy a being who can cause galaxies to rapidly disintegrate. And where are the flashes that come with the explosions capable of wiping out galaxies?

No, I think that opening scene was merely the formation of a single star system. That galaxy was rotating massively FTL, therefore it couldn't have been a galaxy. It showed a single young starsystem being formed get destroyed, then comment that that event must have happened everywhere else in the galaxy. This logical reasoning explains the previous inconsistencies that a being who could destroy galaxies will die to a star system destroying attack.

And galaxies are not black holes. That's like saying planets are stars,  or moons are planets.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

Unless Broly can experience the full rotation of a galaxy, I heavily doubt that he was able to destroy in only several seconds, that or he was able to unleash an AOE attack that was able to destroy most of the galaxy, and even if he did, it'd be inconsistent since we see part of the galaxy remaining later on into the movie and we have no definite percentage as to how much of the galaxy that he had destroyed. 

At best, casual planet buster.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

Who the fuck bumped this shit.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> You failed to mention he did it hundreds of thousands of years prior to the beginning of the series. You also failed to explain just how he destroyed the galaxy. The galaxy was dying from the center and expanding outward towards the rim. Either Brolly moved trillions of _c_ to move back and forth, while being able to give off upwards to 10^60 joules _per second_ of energy, or he didn't destroy it and something else did. Secondly, you have to explain the inconsistency that Gohan, a star buster high end, could destroy a being who can cause galaxies to rapidly disintegrate. And where are the flashes that come with the explosions capable of wiping out galaxies?
> 
> No, I think that opening scene was merely the formation of a single star system. That galaxy was rotating massively FTL, therefore it couldn't have been a galaxy. It showed a single young starsystem being formed get destroyed, then comment that that event must have happened everywhere else in the galaxy. This logical reasoning explains the previous inconsistencies that a being who could destroy galaxies will die to a star system destroying attack.
> 
> And galaxies are not black holes. That's like saying planets are stars,  or moons are planets.



Why the hell are we even talking about Brolly?

That movie is inconsistent as fuck. Don't try to rationalize it. That's why I hate using Brolly in matches, his feats make no sense, and any attempt to rationalize them just ends up looking stupid.

Actually I hate debating non-canon DBverse in general, since most of it is so stupid and the writers obviously weren't even trying for logic or consistency.

IMHO canon vs. non-canon DBZ matches are the most pointless of all, since you can either try powerscaling from where you think the non-canon characters should fit, or feats, and neither method ever agrees with the other.


----------



## Narcissus (Jun 4, 2009)

^

Post #11 on the first page.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 4, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> Why the hell are we even talking about Brolly?


Somebody wants to argue about Brolly and make claims, I'm just here to scrutinize them.


> That movie is inconsistent as fuck. Don't try to rationalize it. That's why I hate using Brolly in matches, his feats make no sense, and any attempt to rationalize them just ends up looking stupid.
> 
> Actually I hate debating non-canon DBverse in general, since most of it is so stupid and the writers obviously weren't even trying for logic or consistency.


Your statement defeats 80% of science/fantasy fiction.\


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 4, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> You failed to mention he did it hundreds of thousands of years prior to the beginning of the series. You also failed to explain just how he destroyed the galaxy. The galaxy was dying from the center and expanding outward towards the rim. Either Brolly moved trillions of _c_ to move back and forth, while being able to give off upwards to 10^60 joules _per second_ of energy, or he didn't destroy it and something else did. Secondly, you have to explain the inconsistency that Gohan, a star buster high end, could destroy a being who can cause galaxies to rapidly disintegrate. And where are the flashes that come with the explosions capable of wiping out galaxies?
> 
> No, I think that opening scene was merely the formation of a single star system. That galaxy was rotating massively FTL, therefore it couldn't have been a galaxy. It showed a single young starsystem being formed get destroyed, then comment that that event must have happened everywhere else in the galaxy. This logical reasoning explains the previous inconsistencies that a being who could destroy galaxies will die to a star system destroying attack.
> 
> And galaxies are not black holes. That's like saying planets are stars,  or moons are planets.



GALACTIC CORE, READ ABOUT IT IN MY POST. Did that get through to you?  And everything contained by a black hole's gravitational pull, wether in or outside the horizon line, can be considered part of the Black Hole its self.  It's kind of an Astrophysics joke.

Oh, and the narrator said galaxy, and no offense, but I trust him more than you.  AND you have no Idea how the destruction of a core effects the rotation of a galaxy or why it makes it destroy its self, am I right?


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2009)

Brolly can time travel to bust galaxies lol.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 4, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> GALACTIC CORE, READ ABOUT IT IN MY POST. Did that get through to you?  And everything contained by a black hole's gravitational pull, wether in or outside the horizon line, can be considered part of the Black Hole its self.  It's kind of an Astrophysics joke.
> 
> Oh, and the narrator said galaxy, and no offense, but I trust him more than you.  AND you have no Idea how the destruction of a core effects the rotation of a galaxy or why it makes it destroy its self, am I right?



LOL NO IT IS NOT CONSIDERED A PART OF THE BLACK HOLE. NO SCIENTIST WORTH HIS SALT WOULD SAY "OH THIS STAR SYSTEM ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND LIGHT YEARS AWAY IS A PIECE OF A BLACK HOLE. FOR FUCK SAKE, ALL IT IS IS A RELATION TO THE BLACK HOLE, NOTHING MORE.

THE NARRATOR SAID THE GALAXY WAS SHATTERED, WHAT KINDA IDIOT SAYS A GALAXY BECOMES SHATTERED? HOW DO YOU SHATTER A GALAXY? EXPLAIN IT.

AND I HAVE A GOOD IDEA WHAT HAPPENS WHEN THE GRAVITATIONAL FORCE HOLDING IN A GALAXY SUDDENLY DISAPPEARING WOULD DO. ALL THOSE STARS WOULD FLY OFF TO NEVERLAND AND NOT RAPIDLY EMIT ALL THEIR ENERGY IN A BLINK OF AN EYE, DOING SOMETHING THAT TAKES BILLIONS OF YEARS IN A SPLIT SECOND. HEAT DEATH OF THE UNIVERSE ANYBODY? FURTHERMORE, THE SPIRAL ARMS OF THE SO CALLED GALAXY WERE TRAVELING *FASTER THAN LIGHT*, SOMETHING IMPOSSIBLE FOR ANY OBSERVED PHENOMENA OR UNDER THEORETICAL SCIENCE EXCLUDING QUANTUM PHYSICS. 

DID THAT GET THROUGH TO YOU?

edited for politeness.
@TWF, I don't want to get the ban.


----------



## Fang (Jun 4, 2009)

Brolly and Physics 101 lol.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

What I'm trying to say is that any attempt to prove Brolly is a galaxy buster will end up with problems and be unable to work, and similarly, any attempt to prove he's not will also be unsuccessful.


----------



## Darth Nihilus (Jun 4, 2009)

I think it's a problem just to even say his name in a thread that has nothing to do with him, or say his name at all. Look at what it leads to.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 4, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> LOL NO IT IS NOT CONSIDERED A PART OF THE BLACK HOLE. NO SCIENTIST WORTH HIS SALT WOULD SAY "OH THIS STAR SYSTEM ONE HUNDRED THOUSAND LIGHT YEARS AWAY IS A PIECE OF A BLACK HOLE. FOR FUCK SAKE, ALL IT IS IS A RELATION TO THE BLACK HOLE, NOTHING MORE.
> 
> THE NARRATOR SAID THE GALAXY WAS SHATTERED, WHAT KINDA IDIOT SAYS A GALAXY BECOMES SHATTERED? HOW DO YOU SHATTER A GALAXY? EXPLAIN IT.
> 
> ...



Not only is the spinning almost assuredly for dramatic effect, and not only did I just say it was an astrophysics joke, but when a black hole collapses its gravity superintensifies, causing it to spin at an exponentially faster rate, and that would make planets and stars hit each other, causing what is known as a "chain reaction" of stars offing themselves.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Not only is the spinning almost assuredly for dramatic effect, and not only did I just say it was an astrophysics joke, but when a black hole collapses its gravity superintensifies, causing it to spin at an exponentially faster rate, and that would make planets and stars hit each other, causing what is known as a "chain reaction" of stars offing themselves.



But this would still take thousands of years.


----------



## Trogdor the Burninator (Jun 4, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> But this would still take thousands of years.



Yeah... the only thing I could think of that might accelerate it would be the added force of the blast Broly threw, but it would have to be a huge ass concussive force to accelerate by trillions... Bah.

For the sake of ending this, can we call him a star+ buster on the wiki and and just be done with it?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

Sure, I don't care.


----------



## chulance (Jun 4, 2009)

Buu owns any form of hulk the only thing Hulk has is strength which Buu will gain when he absorbs him.


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

chulance said:


> Buu owns any form of hulk the only thing Hulk has is strength which Buu will gain when he absorbs him.



Please look up what we mean by War Hulk. Also look up Celestial technology.


----------



## chulance (Jun 4, 2009)

Buu can absorb War hulk or mad hulk or any hulk. He also has superior energy attacks,flight, regernation, and transmutation.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 4, 2009)

Trogdor the Burninator said:


> Not only is the spinning almost assuredly for dramatic effect, and not only did I just say it was an astrophysics joke,


So you're conceding you're full of air while conceding that using visual evidence for that scene can't be trusted due to dramatic effect. This removes your argument. You can either accept the scene, which makes no sense, or you can ignore the scene. Picking and choosing to make a stronger argument? Nobody will listen to you.

And black holes are galaxies the same way Stars are solar systems. All the crap in a solar system is not a star, except the star itself. All the crap in a galaxy is not a super-massive blackhole, except for the black hole itself.


> but when a black hole collapses its gravity superintensifies, causing it to spin at an exponentially faster rate, and that would make planets and stars hit each other, causing what is known as a "chain reaction" of stars offing themselves.



Honestly you're full of it. Black holes don't "collapse". They slowly radiate away their mass via hawking radiation. Brolly shooting a bunch of energy into it would result in...who knows? It is all speculation. In either case, what happens to that "galaxy" would not happen due to anything done to the core. Stars wouldn't hit each other either. There are fucking _lightyears_ of space between them. The chance of two stars colliding is microscopic, especially when the outside stars, which spin faster than those on the inside, will completely race ahead of the ones behind it. Perhaps a few hit each other, but you think that 80,000,000,000 of them would? There will be no "chain reaction" of stars offing themselves. For the love of god, two stars colliding into each other wouldn't cause them to just wink out of existence. You're shoving two massive gravity forces together which pulls down on the gas of the stars, causing perhaps an even larger star to form. Or perhaps they go supernova and create a large nebula. You don't see any nebula in that scene. 

All this is common sense.


----------



## Hellspawn28 (Jun 4, 2009)

chulance said:


> Buu can absorb War hulk or mad hulk or any hulk. He also has superior energy attacks,flight, regernation, and transmutation.



You do know how powerfull War Hulk is right?


----------



## Endless Mike (Jun 4, 2009)

And he overcame the power of Cytorrak who is above Skyfather level


----------



## Lina Inverse (Jun 5, 2009)

chulance said:


> Buu can absorb *War hulk* or mad hulk or any hulk. He also has superior energy attacks,flight, regernation, and transmutation.


WTF is this shit


----------



## Spectre (Jun 5, 2009)

Endless Mike said:


> And he overcame the power of Cytorrak who is above Skyfather level



Well. He may ask about those terms. You better show concrete scans because he is not that familiar with comic.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

chulance said:


> Buu can absorb War hulk or mad hulk or any hulk. He also has superior energy attacks,flight, regernation, and transmutation.



You don't even know who War Hulk was do you, because I think your getting that form mixed up with his World War Hulk form.


----------



## ScreenXSurfer (Jun 5, 2009)

Alright I don't even know who War Hulk is. Who is War Hulk.


----------



## -Deidara- (Jun 5, 2009)

Shadow Replication 1480 said:


> This isn't WWH, it's War Hulk. You know, the guy who beat the living shit out of Juggernant and has Celestial tech? No form of Buu is really going to fuck with him.



kid buu would win, he blows up the earth.

as for super buu, he'd probably resort to the samething.


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

ScreenXSurfer said:


> Alright I don't even know who War Hulk is. Who is War Hulk.



War Hulk is generally considered Hulk's strongest incarnation, It's Hulk backed by the power of the Apocalypse, in otherwords he becomes his Horsemen of War.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 5, 2009)

KingOfShippers said:


> War Hulk is generally considered Hulk's strongest incarnation, It's Hulk backed by the power of the Apocalypse, in otherwords he becomes his Horsemen of War.



Could you tell what are his best feats?


----------



## Emperor Joker (Jun 5, 2009)

Here's his appendix page.


----------



## Tranquil Fury (Jun 5, 2009)

Thank you.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 5, 2009)

Majain Buu? Never heard of that guy before.


----------



## Shadow Replication 1480 (Jun 5, 2009)

-Deidara- said:


> kid buu would win, he blows up the earth.
> 
> as for super buu, he'd probably resort to the samething.


Blowing up Earth wouldn't kill War Hulk.


----------



## Demon_Soichiro (Jun 5, 2009)

Who the hell is Majin Buu?


----------



## Banhammer (Jun 5, 2009)

-Deidara- said:


> kid buu would win, he blows up the earth.
> 
> as for super buu, he'd probably resort to the samething.



wich do nothing but royally piss him off.


----------



## Medusa (Jun 5, 2009)

WH keep hits him when buu laughs and absorbs him

gg WH


----------



## Dante10 (Jun 5, 2009)

Rulk would have been a better choice.


----------



## Zhugare (Jun 5, 2009)

Superrazien said:


> Majain Buu stage 3 (w/ Gohan, Goten, Trunks, and Piccolo) VS War Hulk



Buu would have the edge because no matter how much hulk would beat him up, he would just reginerate. Hulk has nothing that would destroy buu completely, so all buu would have to do is pick apart hulk or just destroy him.

If all else fails, buu could just absorb him. 



Demon_Soichiro said:


> Who the hell is Majin Buu?



You are kidding. Right? You are really joking? Please tell me you are joking!


----------



## Comic Book Guy (Jun 6, 2009)

The emoticon at the end denotes sarcasm.


----------



## Genyosai (Jun 6, 2009)

> Buu would have the edge because no matter how much hulk would beat him up, he would just reginerate.



I would say there's evidence that the Buus can be beaten by forcing them to run out of energy (see Kid Buu vs Mr.Buu). The Buu's consume candy for energy anyway, so they don't have infinite stamina even though they regenerate their bodies.

Someone who can obviously massively outclass them should be able to win by outlasting their stamina over a long period of time. It's just that no one stronger than them had the time to do so.


----------



## Zhugare (Jun 6, 2009)

Comic Book Guy said:


> The emoticon at the end denotes sarcasm.



Yeah i know. But i didnt notice it there. I guess i need to pay more attention


----------

